# Trophy Ridge Judge Sight????



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know much about this sight. But if your looking into a top of the line sight take a look at an Axcell Armor Tech HD sight. One of the best micro sights on the market and has real bright pins and built to last.


----------

